# How to soften leather collar



## mswhipple

Willie has a nice, 1" wide leather collar with brass hardware, and it's the one he wears when we go for on-leash walks. It's a nice looking collar, but I think a little bit too stiff. Anyone have some advice about how to soften up a leather collar? I think it would be more comfortable for him if it was softer.


----------



## Aimless1

A good leather conditioner. Can be found at furniture stores, motorcycle apparel shops and auto parts/supply stores. No doubt there are other sources.


----------



## threefsh

If you have him wear it for a couple days straight it will soften on its own. Riley's leather collars always start out a little stiff, but soften after a few days of wear.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Kind od related but a few years ago I bought a new pair of motorcycle gloves. A week after I bought them I got caught in a down pour on a ride and the gloves got soaked. The next day they were much softer.
Just a thought.


----------



## Looney

Once i get a collar, i'll just use the cheap o'l puppy collar till he outgrows it then i'm on to an easydog collar and leash with the harness when he's old enuff to go biking roller blading ect....


----------



## KonasPop

Crazy Kians post is good - we have kona wear hears through a rain storm and then take it off and let it dry out...changes the color to a great dark leather and softens it up. A couple of winter rain storms and its pretty soft.


----------



## Aimless1

As an old hiker one of the best ways to fit leather boots to you is to immerse your feet with them on and then let them dry while still on your feet. Please note, this shrinks the boot to fit.

However, in general, water is not good friends with leather as the leather will dry out. Don't know what else you did with those wet leather gloves, but softer is not the usual outcome.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Aimless1 said:


> As an old hiker one of the best ways to fit leather boots to you is to immerse your feet with them on and then let them dry while still on your feet. Please note, this shrinks the boot to fit.
> 
> However, in general, water is not good friends with leather as the leather will dry out. Don't know what else you did with those wet leather gloves, but softer is not the usual outcome.


Well, other than sweat in them, not much else.
Oh and they are kangaroo leather not cowhide. Maybe that has something to do with it.
Yes I agree, the leather does get stiffer for a bit. I am sure a leather conditioner afterwards would help.


----------



## mswhipple

Thanks to everyone for the advice! I checked my inventory and I found this stuff I have used on my car interior (leather). It's called "Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner/Conditioner". Guess I will try that on Willie's collar. Should have checked stock to begin with. I think it will work! Thanks again...


----------



## kellygh

Murphys Oil is a nice leather cleaner, but it also helps to make leather supple in my experience. Oh, the smells of the horse barn  Pumpkin also has a 1" leather collar with brass plates. I use Murphy's Oil to clean, but I also use Sno Seal to weather proof and keep soft. As others have mentioned, sometimes water is not the best friend to leather; therefore, use a good protectant. Place your collar in the oven at low temp (monitor of course), use a hair dryer, or sit in the sun until your leather is very warm but not hot. Then apply sno seal. The collar should be just warm enough that the Sno Seal melts slowly like butter. Work it into the collar. After 2-3 applications, your collar will be waterproof. We have always used this on good, leather hiking boots & dog collars. Works like a dream! If you use Sno Seal, periodically clean with a good leather cleaner, your collar will last for years. The last leather collar we had for our Basset Hound was going on yr 4 when she passed. Looked good as new and would weather rain, snow, or sleet beautifully. I love the look of a leather collar on a V :


----------



## Ozkar

Crazy said:


> Aimless1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an old hiker one of the best ways to fit leather boots to you is to immerse your feet with them on and then let them dry while still on your feet. Please note, this shrinks the boot to fit.
> 
> However, in general, water is not good friends with leather as the leather will dry out. Don't know what else you did with those wet leather gloves, but softer is not the usual outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, other than sweat in them, not much else.
> Oh and they are kangaroo leather not cowhide. Maybe that has something to do with it.
> Yes I agree, the leather does get stiffer for a bit. I am sure a leather conditioner afterwards would help.
Click to expand...

Apart from being thinner and stronger, the kangaroo leather behaves like any other leather and will dry out. What most likely occurred, is the rain washed off some of the "finish" from the outer which improves it's flexibility. Were they a little stiff to put on the next time and then you found them softer or was it immediate? Did they dry on your hands or off your hands? 

Oh......and BTW, Kangaroo skin gloves.....you're a bike perv too arn't you?  I've got a ZRX1200,ZX6R Racebike, 530EXC for the dirt plus a few other tasty bits in the shed.  But I can't afford Kangaroo skin gloves....... are you loaded?


----------



## Crazy Kian

Ozkar said:


> Crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aimless1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an old hiker one of the best ways to fit leather boots to you is to immerse your feet with them on and then let them dry while still on your feet. Please note, this shrinks the boot to fit.
> 
> However, in general, water is not good friends with leather as the leather will dry out. Don't know what else you did with those wet leather gloves, but softer is not the usual outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, other than sweat in them, not much else.
> Oh and they are kangaroo leather not cowhide. Maybe that has something to do with it.
> Yes I agree, the leather does get stiffer for a bit. I am sure a leather conditioner afterwards would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from being thinner and stronger, the kangaroo leather behaves like any other leather and will dry out. What most likely occurred, is the rain washed off some of the "finish" from the outer which improves it's flexibility. Were they a little stiff to put on the next time and then you found them softer or was it immediate? Did they dry on your hands or off your hands?
> 
> Oh......and BTW, Kangaroo skin gloves.....you're a bike perv too arn't you?  I've got a ZRX1200,ZX6R Racebike, 530EXC for the dirt plus a few other tasty bits in the shed.  But I can't afford Kangaroo skin gloves....... are you loaded?
Click to expand...

Nah, not loaded, just found them on sale....that's the only way I was able to afford them.
Have an SV650, nothing fancy.

Yes, the gloves were a little stiff after I let them dry on their own, bout after that they were nice a soft.


----------

